
Open Web Analytics - kingsidharth
http://www.openwebanalytics.com/
======
leftnode
I'll give it a look, certainly seems interesting.

One question though: at a cursory glance through the code, the author switches
between normal PHP brace syntax:

    
    
      if ($something) {
        // do something
      }
    

and the alternative PHP brace-less syntax:

    
    
      if ($something):
        // do something
      endif;
    

Is there any reason for the inconsistency? I usually reserve the alternative
syntax for templates since it integrates well with HTML and the normal syntax
for the actual code.

~~~
fredoliveira
Multiple contributors and no coding standards, I would assume.

------
patd
Anyone has tried this and www.piwik.org and could tell us what are the main
strength and weaknesses of those ?

~~~
mootothemax
I'm just trialling OWA at this very minute, but a few key differences:

OWA's interface is much more professional.

Piwik's codebase appears to be a lot more stable.

Goals in Piwik are pretty basic: for example, you can define a page that
triggers a goal, but not a funnel like you can in OWA.

It's easy enough to trigger a custom action in Piwik (e.g. logged when someone
clicks on a PayPal button - just add an onclick="log me code"), but the
display leads a lot to be desired. OWA seems much more polished in this
regard.

OWA apparently has click heat maps, something that Piwik lacks, but I'm still
trying to find them in the interface ;)

Those are my initial impressions. In short: OWA has the features, but Piwik's
code is stabler.

~~~
benologist
I saw the heatmaps link when I was looking at the screenshots:

[http://www.openwebanalytics.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/06/d...](http://www.openwebanalytics.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/06/document_detail.png)

------
AlexC04
In my spare time I've been working on an apache weblog rollup for piwik. I
wonder if this one has something like that... or even if it'd be a little
easier in OWA? Piwik has made a number of choices that prevents the rollup of
logfiles (for now) - I'd be happy to abandon the heatmap and screen resolution
metrics for historical data ... just so long as it meant I was able to add my
historical data to the system.

------
wazoox
OK, now we're just missing a nice open cloud solution and we can finally get
back our data :)

------
mise
I don't know if my server can handle more hosted solutions!

~~~
kordless
Yeah, ideally SaaS is the way to roll on this stuff.

------
dotcoma
please, someone: a wordpress plugin!

~~~
mootothemax
Erm, dude, it has one:
[http://wiki.openwebanalytics.com/index.php?title=WordPress_I...](http://wiki.openwebanalytics.com/index.php?title=WordPress_Integration)

:)

